# Travertine sealing recomendations for wet look.



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Ok guys i have a few travertine floors im about to seal but im getting conflicting ideas from different company's. First of all i was told i would be better of sealing the tile after laying and grouting. Well I'm all done with that and i want to seal the tile. The thing is the customer see the tile after i had just given it a wipe down with a wet sponge to clear up some dust and the tile had the wet look and the colors of the tile really come out of the tile until of course it dried out. She now wants it to look like it does when it's wet. I'm being told that there are products on the market that will make it look like it's wet but they cant guarantee it will work 100% as i expect and if i use the wrong type and seal it then another sealer will prob not work like it should if i try another brand. 

The tile is going in a bathroom and wont get much traffic other than the owners so I'm unsure what i should be using to get this wet look affect. I can test out some brands as i have some tiles left over but i don't want to be buying product after product and thought some of you must have come across this before??


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

This wet look is called, ENHANCING, CALL the guys at SEALENT DEPOT, they will stear you in the right direction, and mail out the product in 24hrs. GMOD


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks Genecarp :thumbsup:. Got to admit that the tile does look a lot better when wet.


----------



## pnajar (Jul 3, 2009)

Yeah, an enhancer will darken the stone, which will bring out the natural colors more. An enhancer is a sealer and also, won't give a shiny look, but more of the wet look. Very nice.

When I apply an enhancer, I usually charge a little more as it does cost more. The best enhancer I've found is from Magic AL at the groundfloor.org

I use all his sealers. Very good products.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

BCConstruction said:


> I'm being told that there are products on the market that will make it look like it's wet but they cant guarantee it will work 100% as i expect and if i use the wrong type and seal it then another sealer will prob not work like it should if i try another brand.


A lil late to the party here but this is what I use and swear by:
http://www2.dupont.com/Stone_Tech_Professional/en_US/products/Transform/enhancer.html

One thing worth mentioning....look for a _water-based_ enhancer. Much easier to use especially if you are working indoors. There are certain grouts that don't like solvent-based sealers anyway....


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

She would have been better off having installed polished instead of honed trav. The enhancer will wear off.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks guys. I got some stuff that was oil based and like you said it didnt take to the unsanded grout very well but it's such a thin grout line you cant even see it. It has made the tile look lovely but im unsure of how well it's gonna hold up. The bottle said 15 year warrenty for wear but it can be reapplied as many times as you like. Not sure what make it was but it wernt cheap. $40  could do the room 20 times over with that quart though.


----------



## pnajar (Jul 3, 2009)

I would give the rest of the qt. to the customer and advise them they can re-apply once a year after a thorough cleaning. Although the seal may be stain resistant for 15 years, the darkening of the stone will fade with time, traffic, cleaning, and of the worst environmental factor, the sun.

Re-applying, will darken the stone and make it look wet again.


----------

